# Gravel Bike wheel q: Stan's ArchEX on gravel bike



## stuarttx (Jun 25, 2016)

so, I thought i had a bright idea and have been planning to use the Stan's ArchEX 3.30HD wheelset from my mountain bike on a gravel bike build. They're light, 21mm wide, and they are very reliable tubeless. It just occurred to me that the Shimano 5800 11-speed cassette probably isn't going to fit on the Stan's mountain bike hub. Am i right? Anyone have any suggestions? I don't see a Shimano 11 speed freehub on the Stan's site. I like this wheelset and i think it would work great on a gravel bike. Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## dcgriz (Feb 13, 2011)

I haven't done it but I understand the Sram XD option is for 11s
Stan's NoTubes ZTR Arch EX 650B Front Wheel w/ Stan's 3.30 Hub - RBikes.com


----------



## Enoch562 (May 13, 2010)

It may not fit a 5800 road 11 speed cassette. but it might hold a MTB 11 speed cassete. You might want to call Stans and ask if they have a road freehub that will fit on your current wheelset.

I'm running Arch mks onthe gravel bike, have a pic...


----------



## November Dave (Dec 7, 2011)

Two good suggestions, although I think you're hosed on the 11 speed road cassette. Stan's will know for sure and their tech support is great. 

If you are going 1x, a 42t front ring and something like 10-42 would give you an awful lot of range and the midrange XD cassette isn't too heinously expensive.

Careful with tires - some of the tighter fitting gravel tires (WTB off the top of my head) can cause a wicked drop in spoke tension on Arch wheels, especially the EX ones. MK3s are a little better but still prone to a lot of tension drop.


----------



## crit_boy (Aug 6, 2013)

My memory may be wrong. But, one of the reasons i went with some pacentis built by november over stans arches was tire pressure. Maybe they have changed, but i don't think the arches are rated to run at road tire pressure (100 psi).

May not matter to you, but i like the option of running road tires at road tire pressure.


----------



## stuarttx (Jun 25, 2016)

I am looking to run some 40c tubeless tires at about 45psi so these would be perfect IMO


----------

